# Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?



## Ekirlu (6 April 2006)

Hallo, ich scheine ein Frischling in Leidensangelegenheit Handy zu sein.
Seit Ende Januar 06 wurde ich bebombt mit 5 Stelligen Nummern.
5 Verschiedene Anbieter!
Gelesen, Netzbehörde eingeschaltet, Firmen angeschrieben (gleich gedroht) und von 3en aus ihren Verteiler genommen. 2 haben dumme Antworten gegeben und die Netzbehörde ermittelt.
So dann geschieht folgendes:
Nächliche SMS: Hallo Ulli (mein Spitzname) bezüglich des Benzintanks müssen wir noch mal ....) Gruß Micha
Dachte versimst!
Dann folgen weitere mit alt bekannten Texten wie Hausfrau 26 sucht ...
Hat schon mal jemand etwas mit diesen Nummern zu tun gehabt? Keine Preisangaben aber meiner Meinung nach Umleitungen auf Mehrwertnummer.
+4917126**** 
+4917126****
+4917578**** 

Anzeige erstattet, von der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt weil Inhaber nicht zu ermitteln
Netzbehörde sagt für normale Nummern sind wir nicht zuständig machen sie eine Anzeige! Und nun?
Ich kann hier nicht alles lesen. Aber hat jemand soetwas schon erlebt? Ich habe das Gefühl einen Racheversuch zu erhalten.
Gruß Ekirlu


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



			
				Ekirlu schrieb:
			
		

> meiner Meinung nach Umleitungen auf Mehrwertnummer.
> +4917126****
> +4917126****
> +4917578****


Meiner Meinung nach zahlst Du nur die Kosten für den SMS-Versand zur 0175er Gasse (T-Mobile) und der Einrichter der Umleitung müsste den Rest tragen - scheint hier nicht schlüssig zu sein.


----------



## Ekirlu (7 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Hallo!
Die Frage ist, kann es eine neue Abzockmasche sein? Ich habe nirgends ähnliches gefunden und verstehe es auch nicht. Fakt ist, das es chatangebote ohne Kostenanzeige sind! Und anbieter nicht heraus zu finden.
Verständlich, das ich es nicht auf meine Kosten ausprobiere. Telefonzelle habe ich ausprobiert aber komme gar nicht durch. Nur Tut tut.
Gruß Ulrike


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



			
				Ekirlu schrieb:
			
		

> .... kann es eine neue Abzockmasche sein?


Also auf den ersten Blick kann ich nichts erkennen. Denkbar wäre aber, dass die Anrufe nur mit übertragener Absendernummer entgegen genommen werden, um die dann anderweitig weiter zu nutzen - z. B. zum Anpingen.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Doch, leider gibt es sowas. Bis zu 2,- Euro die Minute oder eben je SMS. Der Haken derzeit; geht nur netzintern - also von z.Bsp. einem E-Plus Handy zu einer anderen E-Plus Nummer ( Festnetz ) Frage mich nur warum das noch nicht bekannt geworden ist. Ich kenne diesen "Service" seit Mitte letzten Jahres. Die Netzbetreiber verlangen natürlich die Preiskennzeichnung, aber einige Zeitgenossen scheinen diese Preisangaben gerne einmal zu vergessen....


----------



## EX-Taro (9 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Hallo Ekirlu, Hallo die anderen
Hatte dieses Problem auf meinem Firmenhandy, das ich für Notdienstfälle immer an lasse. Plötzlich, um ca.00:23 Uhr ein Piepse in der Arbeitstasche und ich raus aus dem bett, aber dann entwarnung. Hatte mal mein Auto und ein Motorrad zu verkaufen und bekam dann SMS von den Anzeigeblätter und Internetanbieter, das Interesse bestehen würde. mit damals noch 0190..... aber schon mit 0900... und Handy-Nummer zu 1,89€ min oder mehr. 
:sun: Kostet nichts, wenn man nicht anruft!:sun: 
Habe nicht geantwortet, sondern gleich die Netzagentur angeschrieben. Vorsorglich habe ich meine Adresse auf dem Umschlag weggelassen und kein Porto bezahlt.  Die haben sich promt gemeldet und weitere Adressen hergegeben, mit denen ich dasselbe Spielchen macht. Um einen Endabsender zu ermitteln, musste ich schonmal 7 Briefe schreiben. Waren nur Materialkosten wie Umschlag, Papier und Tinte, aber den Spaß war es wert, vorallem weil ich in der Dritten Form geschrieben habe und ein etwas wichtig aussehendes "Wasserzeichen" ins Briefpapier gedruckt habe.:scherzkeks: 
Von wegen die Versenden seien nicht ermittelbar, die Staatsanwaltschft hatte wohl keine Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen. 
Grüße
EX-Taro


----------



## Hercule Pendant (9 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, leider gibt es sowas. Bis zu 2,- Euro die Minute oder eben je SMS. Der Haken derzeit; geht nur netzintern - also von z.Bsp. einem E-Plus Handy zu einer anderen E-Plus Nummer ( Festnetz ) Frage mich nur warum das noch nicht bekannt geworden ist. Ich kenne diesen "Service" seit Mitte letzten Jahres. Die Netzbetreiber verlangen natürlich die Preiskennzeichnung, aber einige Zeitgenossen scheinen diese Preisangaben gerne einmal zu vergessen....


Was soll das sein? Einen verstekten Mehrwertdienst intern eines Mobilfunk-Netz?

Kannst Du einen link zu einen solchen Information geben?


----------



## EX-Taro (9 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Hallo Hercule
ich habe keinen solchen link zu solchen Handynummer, aber mir wurde von einer Handynummer gesimst, auf die ich antworten wollte, aber es gab dort eine weiterschaltung zu einer anderen Nummer, weil die handynummer angeblich nicht vergeben sei. Daraufhin bekam ich von der selben Handynummer wenig später die Aufforderung, doch endlich die etwas weiter unten angegebene Tel.Nr. anzurufen. Es war eine 0190../0900.. Nummer, habe dieses dann gelassen. Da ich privat ein Kartenhandy besitze, brauche ich mich nur noch ums aufladen kümmern, oder mal ne Karte kaufen, die dann wieder einige Monate hält. Bei meinem Festnetzanschluß habe ich alle 0190, 0900, und auch die 118.., sperren lassen, weil diese Nummer zum Teil Extrem teuer werden können. Wenn ich wirklich mal so eine Nummer brauche, mache ich das in der Firma, z.B. bei Bosch und Wabco Servicetechnik. Ist dann ja Geschäftlich.
der EX-Taro


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Nochmal nur kurz zur Erinnerung !!!!!

Es gibt kostenpflichtige Handynummern ( z. Bsp. E.Plus ). Hier ist wohl etwas Aufklärung notwendig....


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

@ EX-Taro, damit wären wir beisammen. Die SMS könntest Du aus dem Internet erhalten haben. Dort gibt nämlich ziemlich viele Dienste, die eine fiktive Nummer angeben lassen, ohne dass es die tatsächlich gibt - eine Art Absenderkennung, nicht mehr. Grüble nicht weiter darüber nach! Wenn Du auf die angegebene Mehrwertnummer nicht reagiert hast, dann war das von dem Intiator vergebene Liebesmüh bei Dir.


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist wohl etwas Aufklärung notwendig....


Ja bitte doch, her damit!


----------



## Ekirlu (12 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Hallo,
vielen dank für die Antworten, besonders die beruhigenden Worte. Nach der wirklichen Belästigung, dummen Antworten von Nummern Betreibern und so weiter, habe ich echt schon panik gehabt. 
Ulrike


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Findet mann auf keiner Homepage der Netzbetreiber..... Ist dadurch entstanden, dass keine 0900 Rufnummern vom Mobilfunknetz angerufen werden konnten. Diese Nummern gibt es im E-Plus und D2 Netz. D1 waren zwar die ersten Anbieter haben aber soweit ich weiß diesen Service wieder zurückgezogen. Ca. 25 Firmen haben diese Nummern beantragt und auch zugeteilt bekommen....

Bitte für weitere Infos mal an die RegTp ( ja ich weiß, jetzt heissen die anders ) wenden. Die hatten die Nummern damals ja auch genehmigt...


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt kostenpflichtige Handynummern...


Na gut, dann werde ich eben selbst mal nachfragen müssen - interessant ist´s allemal.


----------



## Ekirlu (14 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



> Handy, (Premium-)SMS, VoIP Thema "Angebliche Flirt SMS"
> wavestar 0759
> schreibt am 03.03.06
> 2.3.06, 19:02 Von: 0171-2602xxx
> na du jetzt rate mal wer dich hier ansimst, wir haben mal wild geflirtet. garnicht lange her. Na dämmerts? Überleg mal! Wollen uns mal treffen! lg anna


Ich habe etwas Zeit gehabt und das gefunden.
Es ist also tatsache über Mehrwertanbieter gesteuert. Ich bin erstaunt so wenig zu lesen darüber.
Es ist schlicht eine Sauerrei und du rennst gegen eine Wand damit.:wall: 
Ulrike


----------



## disciple (18 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Es gibt hier 2 konkurrierende Prinzipien.

Erstens: Nach ein paar SMS hin und her bekommt man die Aufforderung +49 90 05... anzurufen. Diese Tricks zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass die Person die vorher in der SMS steht, stehts aus dem Großraum Nürnberg (0911) kommt.

Zweitens: Man schickt ein paar SMS hin und her und auf einmal wechselt die Absenderkennung auf eine 5stellige KWN mit einem Preishinweis ganz unten, nach 5 Zeilenumbrüchen.

Teure Langwahlnummern existieren nicht mehr. Es gibt zwar nach Spezialrufnummern, die wie normale MSISDNs aussehen, die werden aber genau wie MSISDNs bepreist.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



			
				disciple schrieb:
			
		

> Teure Langwahlnummern existieren nicht mehr. Es gibt zwar nach Spezialrufnummern, die wie normale MSISDNs aussehen, die werden aber genau wie MSISDNs bepreist.



Leider völlig falsch !!!!! Gibt es noch !!!!


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Leider völlig falsch !!!!! Gibt es noch !!!!



Kannste bitte noch ´n Brikett nachlegen? :gruebel:


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Hallo,
ich bin wohl auch auf so eine Nr. reingefallen.Hab ne SMS von ner normalen Handynr. bekommen, hab gedacht versimmst, darauf geantwortet, antwort erhalten von jemandem der angeblich ganz in meiner Nähe wohnt. Die folgenden SMS kamen dann von einem Shortcode 81550,hab mir nichts dabei dedacht und mit dem sympatischen Handypartner am anderen Ende weitergesimmst.Auf meiner Rechnung kam dann das böse erwachen.Der Shortcode ist als Erotikchat gemeldet (1,99 p.SMS),haben keine Preisangabe und keine Altersabfrage gemacht. Der Provider dem der Code gehört fühlt sich nicht schuldig,da er angebl. von jemand anderen genutzt wird.und der Witz ist laut Auskunft der Regulierungsbehörde können Anbieter bis zu 2 Euro berechnen ohne darüber informieren zu müssen. ist gesetzlich noch nicht festgelegt. 

BD


----------



## SEP (19 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Leider völlig falsch !!!!! Gibt es noch !!!!


@Reducal:

Es scheint neuerdings modern zu sein, einfach mal eine Behauptung mit vielen Rufzeichen in die Welt zu setzen, sich aber kryptisch (oder gar nicht) zum Hintergrund oder zu näheren Details auszulassen.

Bis zum Beleg des Gegenteils gilt für mich die Nummernvergabeverfügung der BNetzA, die zur hier fraglichen Systematik eine eindeutige Angabe ausweist - und somit ist für mich alles im Mobilfunk, das mehr als fünf Ziffern hat, Normalpreistelefonie.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tja, was soll ich denn dazu noch sagen AUSSER das ich Firmen kenne die mit eben diesen Nummern arbeiten. Ich habe Zeitungsanzeigen für zwei Firmen erstellt die mit normalen Handy Nummern werben. Die Gesprächsminute kostet 1,99 Euro, genau wie jede SMS. Die Abrechnung geht nur netzintern also nicht vom D1 Handy zu E-Plus etc. Sicherlich ein Grund warum diese Methode nicht so breit bekannt ist. Wenn aber halt jeder dritte aus den richtigen Netz anruft das kann das ganze schon passen. Vielleicht kann sich ja jemand mal an die Provider wenden....

Wollte hier nur zur Aufklärung beitragen !


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2007)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

hallo und guten tag,
nur mal zum verständnis. wäre es denn möglich, eine ganz normale handynummer anzurufen und somit in die kostenfalle zu geraten?  ich bin nun doch etwas verunsichert. denn das wäre ja fatal. mann könnte ja dann nie sicher sein wen man gerade anruft oder textet wenn es sich um neue bekannte handelt. ist das so? gruß kalle


----------



## OjeOje (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Also so etwas bekomme ich ständig auf E-Mail Adressen:




> "crashbaby22 schreibt:
> Hallo und wie gehts? Sag mal, ich habe da mal eine Frage an dich! Ist es normal dass hier jeder dasselbe schreibt, fragt und sagt?! "Hey Baby, wie wäre mit uns oder noch besser, ob ich Lust auf ein dreier habe?!" Ich hoffe mal, dass du jetzt nicht so einer bist, der hier Standard Mails und dann noch so doofe verschickt, aber ich muss ja doch schon zugeben, dein Steckbrief macht auch nicht den Eindruck hierfür, gefällt mir Was verschlägt dich denn hier her? Sorry aber Duuuuuu?! ...ich muss mich leider auch beeilen, muss auf Arbeit, daher komme ich gleich zur Sache Hast du nicht mal Lust, dass du dich mal so bei mir meldest und wir machen mal was nettes zusammen zb. mal Telefonieren oder so? Nach so vielen schlechten Erfahrungen hier, lerne ich die Männer lieber doch persönlich kennen, anstatt über tasten oder Mails, ich hoffe kannst mich verstehen...daher gebe dir mal im vertrauen meine Nummer: 0162-8762968 . Hoffe machst echt kein Mist damit! Wenn ich nicht gleich immer
> 
> rangehe,nicht wundern, dann bin entweder arbeiten oder sonst wie verhindert...freue mich von dir zu hören. Lg."



Das kann doch nicht normal sein?


----------



## EX-Taro (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Genau solche Texte habe ich vor einigen Jahren per SMS bekommen, auf mein Firmen und Notdiensthandy. Habe alle Nummer und Daten aufgeschrieben, der Bundesnetzagentur geschickt und nach einigen Wochen war Ruhe.

Ruf das Crashbaby doch mal an..........

Greetz EX-T


----------



## OjeOje (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



EX-Taro schrieb:


> Genau solche Texte habe ich vor einigen Jahren per SMS bekommen, auf mein Firmen und Notdiensthandy. Habe alle Nummer und Daten aufgeschrieben, der Bundesnetzagentur geschickt und nach einigen Wochen war Ruhe.
> 
> Ruf das Crashbaby doch mal an..........
> 
> Greetz EX-T




Oh nein sicherlich nicht dann kann ich mich bestimmt schon auf meine nächste Rechnung freuen.


----------



## Marco (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



OjeOje schrieb:


> Oh nein sicherlich nicht dann kann ich mich bestimmt schon auf meine nächste Rechnung freuen.



Aber nur wenn du keine Flat hast. Liest du auch den Thread bevor du postest? Du bezahlst maximal den Anruf zu der Handynummer.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Hab gerade eben auch eine mail in einem chat bekommen mit der nummer die hier schon 3x aufgetaucht ist... 0162-8762968.

Also eindeutig ein [ edit] ! NICHT ANRUFEN!


----------



## EX-Taro (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Hallo unregistriert?

Was wurde dir denn versprochen, wenn du anrufst? Normalerweise kannst du dann immer noch eine Nummer 0900 oder ähnlich anrufen und die kostet dann richtig.

EX-T


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Nix 0900. 
Wenn man antwortet gehts mit Kurzwahlnummer zu 1.99 € weiter.


----------



## EX-Taro (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Wird die Kurzwahlnummer nur angesagt, oder wirst du dann auch verbunden?


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 0162/8762968


Eine ganz normale Vodafone-Nummer. Jetzt eben meldete sich nur die volle Mailbox mit einem Absagetext. Kann aber auch sein, dass erkannt wurde, dass ich mit unterdrückter Nummer anrief und deshalb der Anruf in eine andere Schiene gelenkt wurde.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

Ich schätze mal, daß der Rückruf nicht an ein Handy sondern direkt an eine Callcenter-Software geht.
Diese ist so eingestellt, daß nur SMS angenommen werden.

Die Nachricht von der normalen Nummer ist die "Einladung" zum Chat.
Die Beantwortung ist die "Annahme" des Chatangebots.
Dann schickt die Callcenter-Software weitere Nachrichten, die dann über Kurzwahlnummern beantwortet werden sollen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Normale Handynummern kostenpflichtig?*

ruf da bloß nicht an, da geht eh niemand ran.
Hab die Nummer 0162-8762968 auch vor ein paar Tagen bekommen. Schade, dass es so viele Menschen gibt, die gar nicht existieren.*lol*


----------

